# Recommendation for WLAN mini PCIe device?



## MasterOne (Dec 23, 2012)

My Acer Aspire One 753 netbook comes with an unsupported Broadcom BCM43225 wireless chipset, which makes me seriously think about swapping that mini PCIe card against a supported one.

And recommendation?

I already took a quick look for other wireless options on mini PCIe, but the only one that I could get at a good price on short notice would be the Delock Mini PCI Express WLAN + Bluetooth with Ralink RT3090 chipset, but there is little info on the RT3090 on FreeBSD. On OpenBSD it's supported since version 4.9 by the ral driver, but the FreeBSD man-page for ral only goes till RT2600, so I guess this is a rather old version of that driver.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2012)

See http://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport.  Which to pick depends on whether the slot takes a full or half-size card and how many antenna connectors you need.  Some of those were used in Macs, making the local Mac repair place a potential source.


----------



## MasterOne (Dec 23, 2012)

The Acer Aspire One 753 has space for a half-sized card with 2 antenna connectors.

As Atheros the way to go? How about Intel or whatever else?

The problem is the effort it takes to find out which product is based on which chipset, so I was hoping for some device recommendations that I can easily look up on amazon.de (for example).


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2012)

Atheros would be my choice.  I haven't tried any recent Intel cards.

It's difficult to find a particular chipset.  Most people don't care, and the vendors may or may not know what they have.  Try searching for "AR5BHB92".


----------

